# Cual es el mejor Saga Falabella de Peru??????



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Si es en servicio y cantidad de cosas, el Jockey... pero en diseño, me quedo con Chiclayo, es el mas armonioso de todos, relacionado con su territorio, y nada desagradable.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

el de arequipa parece impresionante por que la foto es de noche, y las de las demas de Dia, el de chiclayo tiene unas luces espectaculares que van desde la acera tendrian que verla.
aparte que como es mas grande la foto se ve chata la construccion.
estoy observando que la arequipa es pequeña que cuento que hay siete ticos y va mas alla de la mitad.
no se si habra grandes estacionamientos de vehiculos las demas tiendas, pero el de chiclayo tiene de sobra por la extension, cabe indicar que el mall de chiclayo no es esclusivo de una sola tienda como saga fallabella, que tambien tiene una mas pero en version saga fallabela express en chiclayo en la avenida san josé en el centro de la ciudad.
aparte hay abances paar el mall chiclayano todavia se sigue construyendo....

esto es aparte:la tienda rokys que queda por la plazuela tambien se esta ampliando, van a poner dos escaleras electricas.

creo que se habla de otro mall de ripley en la concordia y tambien de una tienda grande de lima en el terreno de la woyke que queda al costado del colegio karl weiss de chiclayo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

prefiero Ripley antes que Saga, pero si tendría que escoger sería el del 
Jockey


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Cuando llegue *Almacenes Paris* que es la competencia en Chile de Ripley y Falabella estoy mas que seguro que les va a encantar.

Los dueños de Almacenes Paris son los de Cencosud, osea los que construiran el Costanera Tower.

Es un grupo economico de mucho poder y claramente cuando llegue a Perú la tienda que abriran sera espectacular.
Esta año abre en Argentina, hay que ver cuando se da el visto bueno para Perú.
Saludos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

cibert said:


> el de arequipa parece impresionante por que la foto es de noche, y las de las demas de Dia, el de chiclayo tiene unas luces espectaculares que van desde la acera tendrian que verla.
> aparte que como es mas grande la foto se ve chata la construccion.
> *estoy observando que la arequipa es pequeña que cuento que hay siete ticos y va mas alla de la mitad.*
> no se si habra grandes estacionamientos de vehiculos las demas tiendas, pero el de chiclayo tiene de sobra por la extension, cabe indicar que el mall de chiclayo no es esclusivo de una sola tienda como saga fallabella, que tambien tiene una mas pero en version saga fallabela express en chiclayo en la avenida san josé en el centro de la ciudad.
> ...


eso es el costado del mall.El mall es largo y lo que se muestra es el lado mas angosto.El Saga de Arequipa es mas grande que el de Chiclayo,es el mas grande de provincias.El mall tiene un estacionamiento normal y tiene Cine planet,Foodcourt,un supermercado,zona de juegos para los chicos,y algunas tiendas como La Iberica,Radio Shack,Payless Shoes,Dress 4 Less,Boticas,y mas.En si el mall de Chiclayo tiene mas tiendas y sitios para comer.

Te dejo fotos Cibert de otros angulos del mall,saludos!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Mis preferidos son los de San Isidro y Cayma.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

trujillo necesita el suyo y que bueno que este en camino... 
no he ido a muchos, pero me gusta el de chiclayo...


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Si es en servicio y cantidad de cosas, el Jockey... pero en diseño, me quedo con Chiclayo, es el mas armonioso de todos, relacionado con su territorio, y nada desagradable.


Tambien me gusta el de Chiclayo y pienso lo mismo....me gusta el diseño.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

a mi em encantó el de miraflores.
la construcción es muy moderna y no es la típica caja color pastel. tiene formas y texturas locas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

decho que el de Miraflores es el mejor de noche.Pero de dia no se ve bien porque el sol no refleja sus vidrios,no ves que no hay sol.jejeje


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

ahora lo veo grande gracias por la aclaración José perez.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Deseo saber cuando construyan los otros 30 000 metros cuadrados que le falta al mall chiclayano: qué tiendas ira a ver?, para esa época ya estaré en el Perú


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Porq no les mandamos Corona, Michaely y Tricot?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Son tiendas por departamento?


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Son tiendas por departamento?


Si, aparte de Ripley, Falabella y Paris, acá existen otras tiendas por departamento pero que solo estan presentes en Chile, como.. Corona, Tricot, Hites, Michaely, Jhonson's, La Polar.. esta última tambien considerada grande, al igual q Hites.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Porq no les mandamos Corona, Michaely y Tricot?


 y porqué no la polar, hites y guendelman????


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Si, aparte de Ripley, Falabella y Paris, acá existen otras tiendas por departamento pero que solo estan presentes en Chile, como.. Corona, Tricot, Hites, Michaely, Jhonson's, La Polar.. esta última tambien considerada grande, al igual q Hites.


 y los megajohnson's.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Marsupilami said:


> y porqué no la polar, hites y guendelman????


Jajaja, Guendelman todavia existe? porq no mejor Fashion Park? 

MegaJohnson's es bueno, he encontrado unas pilchas lindas y baratas ahí.


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

OscarSCL said:


> Si, aparte de Ripley, Falabella y Paris, acá existen otras tiendas por departamento pero que solo estan presentes en Chile, como.. Corona, Tricot, Hites, Michaely, Jhonson's, La Polar.. esta última tambien considerada grande, al igual q Hites.



Me pregunto porque todas las demas tiendas por departamento no han salido fuera del pais, ya que igual son grandes.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

agliati2005 said:


> Me pregunto porque todas las demas tiendas por departamento no han salido fuera del pais, ya que igual son grandes.


porque son chicas, y su modelo de negocios tal vez no sea bueno para competir afuera.


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

ESO DE LA ROPA HECHA EN CHINA O PAISES DEL SUD ESTE ASIATICO , ES POR QUE LAS GARNDES MULTINACIONALES HAN MUDADO ALGUNAS DE SUS EMPRESAS AHI POR LA MANO DE OBRA BARATA. EN LA TIENDAS DE eeuu SE DA LO MISMO.


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Claro, no es un super mercado, es un HIPERMERCADO
> 
> Y no tendría por qué competir con las tiendas por departamento como Saga porque son dos rubros distintos.


entonces que tiene una tienda por departamentos que no tenga un hipermercado? :?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

VGA said:


> entonces que tiene una tienda por departamentos que no tenga un hipermercado? :?


Otro formato más especializado y elegante, pisos alfombrados, ropa de marca, vestidores. No tiene cajeros en fila ni carritos.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Otro formato más especializado y elegante, pisos alfombrados, ropa de marca, vestidores. No tiene cajeros en fila ni carritos.


No sabia que habian lúgares dónde no se tenia conocimiento de lo que era una tienda por departemento.

Mira VGA, por más que busque fotos de los interiores de Falabella, Ripley o Paris, no encontré..

pero tengo esta foto de otra tienda, que se llama FES, se que no tiene nada que ver, pero hazte una idea.. visualiza esta tienda, 3 veces más grandes y con el doble de mercaderia, más unas cuantas escaleras mecanicas, más otros cuantos vendedores lindos, más sectores de electronica y cosas así! no tiene nada pero NADA que ver con un Hipermercado.

Tienda FES, Alto Las Condes, Santiago de Chile.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A ver Oscar, déjame ayudarte:

Aquí unas fotos del Saga Falabella de San Isidro:





































Aquí unas del Ripley del Mall Primavera Park & Plaza



















*VS*

Este es un hipermercado Tottus en San Isidro:





































Nótas la diferencia? Son dos formatos totalmente diferentes.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

ayudo con el ripley de san isidro.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

eso mismo.. gracias por la ayuda.

VGA, ahora se entiende?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De repente en Colombia es la misma cosa.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

... Esperamos la respuesta de VGA


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo tengo un amigo de colombia que dice que actualmente no hay tiendas por departamento en colombia,solo hay tipo Exito y Carrefour que son hipermercados mas elegantones.Dice que ese tipo de tienda no se acostumbra mucho en Colombia y la gente prefiere tiendas que se especializan en las misma marca como las tiendas Lacoste,Puma etc.Por eso es que hay estas confusiones ,porque en Colombia no se acostumbra este tipo de tiendas.Ahora tampoco hay que ser tercos y insistir que Exito no es un hipermercado y es una tienda por departamento.Saludos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Claro pues, decían que Exito no es un supermercado. Se supone que no lo es, es un HIPERMERCADO.

Ahora entre un hipermercado y una tienda por departamento hay una gran diferencia


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ah por cierto, tán chéveres las fotos que pusiste, J Block! kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias!


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

Hola, ahora entiendo, es como meter todos los locales de un centro comercial en un mismo lugar, muchas gracias por la info, esa clase de tiendas no existen acá en Colombia, aquí el modelo es centro comercial + hipermercado ancla , de nuevo gracias y espero que los colombianos nos acostumbremos a ese modelo de tiendas por departamento y que falabella tenga exitos.


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

huy, ese tottux me dio miedito.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

el tottus esta dirigido mas para clase media y media baja.Wong es el supermercado/hipermercado de la clase alta.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Tottus es un hipermercado y Wong es un supermercado... hno:


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

Pero muy maluco que estratifiquen los supermercados :no:, ¿hay mucho clasismo en Perú?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:sleepy: Sí pues, cualquiera que lee tus últimos comentarios (José Perez) pensaría eso!!! Parece que se te ha metido el bichito del clasismo hasta más no poder :sleepy:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

VGA said:


> Pero muy maluco que estratifiquen los supermercados :no:, ¿hay mucho clasismo en Perú?


En el Perú no existe racismo ni clasismo...lo que existe es ignorancia. Hay gente que cree que es mejor que otros porque puede pagar más, lo que no es más que una estupidez y una muestra de retardo mental social.

Los supermercados no están estratificados. Cualquier persona puede entrar y comprar en el que le de la gana. Si se ve por el lado de precios, Wong es un poco más caro que los demás y por eso talvéz se dice que es para gente con mayores ingresos. En este sentido, Merpisa (cadena de supermercados en Trujillo), sería para millonarios, ya que los precios son más altos que en Wong.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

y entendió el colombiano al final la diferencia??????


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

perupd said:


> En el Perú no existe racismo ni clasismo...lo que existe es ignorancia. Hay gente que cree que es mejor que otros porque puede pagar más, lo que no es más que una estupidez y una muestra de retardo mental social.
> 
> Los supermercados no están estratificados. Cualquier persona puede entrar y comprar en el que le de la gana. Si se ve por el lado de precios, Wong es un poco más caro que los demás y por eso talvéz se dice que es para gente con mayores ingresos. En este sentido, Merpisa (cadena de supermercados en Trujillo), sería para millonarios, ya que los precios son más altos que en Wong.


Al final te venden lo mismo, solo varían algunas exquisiteces.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

me pregunto xq no arreglan la fachada del saga falabella de san miguel? ..la ultima vez que la remodelaron fue justo cuando iban a ignaugurar Ripley en san miguel.....jeje como q es muy antigua esa fachada...y ademas..mi queja es que algunos saga falabella no tienen las letras nuevas..la F nueva..esos detalles..que hacen que la tienda se vea mejor ( las letras antiguas son media feas)..especificamente..el del jockey ( aunq la entrada interior..la q da para el centoro comercial..si la arreglaron con las nuevas letras), la de San Miguel..( esta arreglada x dentro como la de san isidro..pro x fuera....), la de Lima Centro y la de Arequipa...deberian remodelarlas x fuera..no creen?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :sleepy: Sí pues, cualquiera que lee tus últimos comentarios (José Perez) pensaría eso!!! Parece que se te ha metido el bichito del clasismo hasta más no poder :sleepy:


Y tu estas que te metes conmigo ,yo no estoy diciendo que Wong les cierra las puertas a los pobres o que todos de clase media tienen que ir a Tottus,simplemente la gente se concentra en sitios de acuerdo a su bolsillo.No le veo nada de malo a lo que dije.Eso pasa en Lima,en Colombia o en cualquier parte del mundo.Una persona que tiene menos dinero no va ir a Wong si sabe que lo mismo cuesta la mitad en Plaza Vea,no van a ser tan brutos de gastar mas.Eso es lo que quiero decir cuando digo que Tottus es para gente de clase media,porque los que tienen mas normalmente compran en Wong.Y no digas que yo clasifico,sino porque Wong tiene Wong,Metro y ECO.La gente se puede comprar donde se le da la gana,pero la mayoria usa la cabeza y compra donde mas le conviene.
Igual aca en Miami yo no puedo ir a una tienda de ropa de millonarios y comprar un polo de $2000,me vas a decir que eso es clasificacion tambien?

VGA,no me vas a decir que en Colombia no existe lo de clases,si veo muchos programas colombianos de Bogota y siempre hablan que tu eres del sur,y yo del norte.La novela Pobre Pablo muestra como un pobre tiene tanto problema para estar con un chica de la alta sociedad de Bogota. No te hagas tampoco brother.No quiero armar pleito pero tu mismo sabes lo que quiero decir con lo de Tottus.Eso pasa en todo el mundo,aunque muchos no esten de acuerdo es la verdad.Saludos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Y tu estas que te metes conmigo ,yo no estoy diciendo que Wong les cierra las puertas a los pobres o que todos de clase media tienen que ir a Tottus,simplemente la gente se concentra en sitios de acuerdo a su bolsillo.


A ver, socio. Yo tampoco he dicho que tú hayas dicho que Wong les cierra las puertas a los pobres o demás (ah, está difícil pero sí se entiende lo que quiero decir)



Jose Perez said:


> ... Y no digas que yo clasifico,sino porque Wong tiene Wong, Metro y ECO.La gente se puede comprar donde se le da la gana,pero la mayoria usa la cabeza y compra donde mas le conviene.
> Igual aca en Miami yo no puedo ir a una tienda de ropa de millonarios y comprar un polo de $2000,me vas a decir que eso es clasificacion tambien?


Tampoco he dicho que clasificas. No tengo por qué decirlo porque no te conozco ni sé cómo te comportas... Lo único que pasó aquí fue que no me pareció este comentario tuyo:



Jose Perez said:


> el tottus esta dirigido mas para clase media y media baja.*Wong es el supermercado/hipermercado de la clase alta.*


... Y te darás cuenta que mi respuesta no tiene nada de malo. Te dije que cualquiera que leyera tus últimos comentarios pensaría que hay tanto clasismo en nuestro país que hasta los hipermercados adoptan esa forma. (Pues así pensó VGA)

Acá hay una idea que comparto y que refuta (con toda razón) a lo que dices...



perupd said:


> ... *Los supermercados no están estratificados. Cualquier persona puede entrar y comprar en el que le de la gana.* Si se ve por el lado de precios, Wong es un poco más caro que los demás y por eso talvéz se dice que es para gente con mayores ingresos. En este sentido, Merpisa (cadena de supermercados en Trujillo), sería para millonarios, ya que los precios son más altos que en Wong.


Listo, eso fue todo... No tengo nada en contra tuya! Me pareció algo fuera de lugar tu comentario y pues como en este foro uno es libre de emitir cualquier opinión, eso fue lo que hice. Punto.

Espero se haya arreglado el asunto


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

No sabia que decir que Wong es el supermercado de la clase alta fuera algo "fuera de lugar",si todos sabemos que Wong es caro y la mayoria que compran ahi son gente de clase media alta y clase alta.Pero cuando uno quiere interpretar las cosas buscando pleito,entonces cualquiera puede decir que eso esta "fuera de lugar".No gastes tu tiempo ni el mio,los foristas no tienen que leer puros posts sin sentido.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Parece que la mayoria piensa que el de San Isidro es el mejor.El de Jockey tambien esta bien,el de Miraflores me falta ver en persona.Y bueno en provincias estan casi empate Chiclayo y Arequipa.Creo que metieron la pata no haber hecho el de Chiclayo de dos pisos,pero la forma del Saga chiclayano esta bonita tambien.El de Arequipa me gusta pero el color choca,cuando lo vez en persona me parece que tanto color choca con los edificios de la Avenida Ejercito,pero en general ese Saga me parece el mas completo de provincias.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

1. No tengo el mínimo interés en buscar pleitos con la gente (y menos contigo)

2. No sé tú, pero yo generalmente no pierdo mi tiempo...

3. Creo que de mi parte no podrán leer post sin sentido.

Mi último post respecto al tema... Si aún tienes algo que decir, pues que sea por PM.

Salu2


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero en sí los wong están ubicados sólo en distritos de clase media para alta, en el cono norte, sur y este nunca encontrarás uno de estos wones solo metros y ecos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

JaViChO_CoOL said:


> me pregunto xq no arreglan la fachada del saga falabella de san miguel? ..la ultima vez que la remodelaron fue justo cuando iban a ignaugurar Ripley en san miguel.....jeje como q es muy antigua esa fachada...y ademas..mi queja es que algunos saga falabella no tienen las letras nuevas..la F nueva..esos detalles..que hacen que la tienda se vea mejor ( las letras antiguas son media feas)..especificamente..el del jockey ( aunq la entrada interior..la q da para el centoro comercial..si la arreglaron con las nuevas letras), la de San Miguel..( esta arreglada x dentro como la de san isidro..pro x fuera....), la de Lima Centro y la de Arequipa...deberian remodelarlas x fuera..no creen?


de acuerdo,pero yo creo que Plaza San Miguel en general debe ser remodelada,no tiene pinta de un centro comercial por fuera.La de Lima centro tambien necesita remodelacion,y Arequipa tambien.Saludos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pero en sí los wong están ubicados sólo en distritos de clase media para alta, en el cono norte, sur y este nunca encontrarás uno de estos *wones* solo metros y ecos.


Wones encuentro a montones en esos lados


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Uyyy...pégale José!! Aquí va a correr sangre!! 


ahhhhh...la venganza es dulce... :jk:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Bajopontino, antes no había Metro en San Isidro y porq abrió Tottus cambiaron la tienda q era Wong la cambiaron a Metro :yes: en Miraflores tampoco había pero ahora sí hay  y he visto q la gente q antes iba a Wong del Ovalo Gutierrez ahora se van al Metro de Shell  y otras veces los vuelvo a ver de nuevo en Wong  en fin q cada tienda tiene lo suyo, encuentras Sporade en Metro de Shell y en el Wong del ovalo no :sleepy: , me pasó eso, ambas tiendas me parecen muy buenas y la atención en las dos es excelente kay:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

J Block said:


> Uyyy...pégale José!! Aquí va a correr sangre!!
> 
> 
> ahhhhh...la venganza es dulce... :jk:


 Dile no a la violencia


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> Bajopontino, antes no había Metro en San Isidro y porq abrió Tottus cambiaron la tienda q era Wong la cambiaron a Metro :yes: en Miraflores tampoco había pero ahora sí hay  y he visto q la gente q antes iba a Wong del Ovalo Gutierrez ahora se van al Metro de Shell  y otras veces los vuelvo a ver de nuevo en Wong  en fin q cada tienda tiene lo suyo, encuentras Sporade en Metro de Shell y en el Wong del ovalo no :sleepy: , me pasó eso, ambas tiendas me parecen muy buenas y la atención en las dos es excelente kay:


Oe Lucuma, todavía existe ese ritual de ir al Wong del óvalo despues de misa?


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Uyyy...pégale José!! Aquí va a correr sangre!!
> 
> 
> ahhhhh...la venganza es dulce... :jk:


jajaj bajo dijo wones en vez de wonges o como se diga :tongue2:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Oe Lucuma, todavía existe ese ritual de ir al Wong del óvalo despues de misa?


  juat? q misa :?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Lucuma said:


> Bajopontino, antes no había Metro en San Isidro y porq abrió Tottus cambiaron la tienda q era Wong la cambiaron a Metro :yes: en Miraflores tampoco había pero ahora sí hay  y he visto q la gente q antes iba a Wong del Ovalo Gutierrez ahora se van al Metro de Shell  y otras veces los vuelvo a ver de nuevo en Wong  en fin q cada tienda tiene lo suyo, *encuentras Sporade en Metro de Shell y en el Wong del ovalo no :sleepy: , me pasó eso*, ambas tiendas me parecen muy buenas y la atención en las dos es excelente kay:


Denúncialos!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> jajaj bajo dijo wones en vez de wonges o como se diga :tongue2:


wongs,jejeje como sera?

q tal es el american outlet?no lo conozco todavia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> juat? q misa :?


En la iglesia María Reina pues! Siempre me acuerdo que todos salían de la iglesia en mancha y entraban a Wong.

Claro, no soy católico, solo observaba.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

hno:


Hace MILENIOS que hay dos sagas...


----------



## AROK! (Aug 4, 2007)

en un programa de frecuencia latina dijeron que en chile tenia invertido mas de 4100 millones de dolares en el Peru, y esta inversion en parte estaba en las sagas falabella


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

--


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Si cuando fui a Trujillo el Saga estaba super lleno y la gente compraba,me sorprendio porque no abrieron un grande defrente como Arequipa.Se que Saga hizo esos Express para probar,pero Trujillo creo que paso la prueba muy rapido.El Saga Express de Chiclayo si estaba mas vacio,ahora no se como sera en nuevo del Real Plaza.En Arequipa se vende bien los fines de semana,es como que toda la ciudad se va al mall de Saga en Arequipa,no tienen otro mall del mismo nivel.Los de Lima como todos saben paran repletos.


Es cierto lo que dices, el de Trujillo fue el primer proyecto en provincia de Saga. Pero ellos estuvieron esperando varios anos para abrir una nuevo Saga grande en el proyecto del Real Plaza de Trujillo que no se pudo construir en su tiempo por problemas judiciales con el terreno, es así que esperaron hasta que aparezca el nuevo proyecto de Mall Plaza de Trujillo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El de chiclayo y san isidro estan simpaticos. El de Trujillo es horrible. Que lo demuelan o se vuelva almacen y hagan otro en alguna otra zona...


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> El de chiclayo y san isidro estan simpaticos. El de Trujillo es horrible. Que lo demuelan o se vuelva almacen y hagan otro en alguna otra zona...


Pero pronto el de Trujillo sera uno de los mejores y podria ser el mejor de provincias...


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Me gusta mucho de de San Isidro al menos hay más cantidad de productos que en otras tiendas de la misma cadena


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

De lima, el del Jockey Plaza, de provincias el de Arequipa. 

El de Chiclayo se ve muy vacio, no va la gente al centro comercial?????


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Solo conozco el del Jockey Plaza.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Yo no me decido todavía...estoy entre el del Jockey y el de San Isidro...así que esperaré que venga un impulso que me haga votar por uno de los dos =D

En provincias, me quedo con el de Chiclayo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ingsailor said:


> De lima, el del Jockey Plaza, de provincias el de Arequipa.
> 
> *El de Chiclayo se ve muy vacio, no va la gente al centro comercial?????*


Es cierto eso? Por que mis amigos se fueron a Chiclayo a un congreso y me contaron que el Saga de Chiclayo para vacio al igual que el patio de comidas, ellos fueron 3 veces al centro comercial durante 5 dias incluyendo fin de semana y encontraron lo mismo salvo un poco mas de movimiento en las noches.
Eso me sorprendio pues siempre me dijeron k Chiclayo es muy comercial.....ademas que por lo que veo las empresas siguen llegando a Chiclayo (Tottus, Plaza Vea, Sodimac....,etc)


----------

